# TALIBAN PROPAGANDA WATCH - February 2013



## The Bread Guy (28 Jan 2013)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2013)

_USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

*Mujahidin had great political and military achievements in the year 2012.* - Screen capture of full statement at Google Docs


> Monday, 04 February 2013 12:52
> 
> Last year by the grace of Allah Almighty the justified and holy Jihad of the Islamic Emirate against the occupying forces and their mercenaries reached to the extent that severe blows were given and decisive attacks were carried out against the enemy in the battlefields inflicting enormous casualties on the invaders.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Stand by for a Taliban statement claiming "lies, all lies!"....
> 
> 
> > The number of civilian casualties in Afghanistan’s armed conflict dropped for the first time since the United Nations Assistance Mission in Afghanistan (UNAMA) started documenting the trend in 2007, said a UN report released in Kabul today.
> ...


And here we go....

_USUAL DISCLAIMER: Don't click on a link to a Taliban or Taliban-affiliated web site if you don't want the webmaster to get information about you – that's why I include a link to a non-terrorist page if you want to see what the posting looks like. Sharing this material, straight from Taliban and Taliban-affiliated web pages, doesn't mean I'm endorsing it or saying it's necessarily true – just sharing for people who are interested and don't want to give Taliban pages extra hits. If I can't find an English version of material, I'll share Google English – machine translated, not an official human translation._

*<a href="http://bit.ly/15bbyC6">An open letter to the UNAMA about the biased behavior of this Organization</a>* - <a href="http://bit.ly/YLmDFN">screen capture at Google Drive</a>


> Created on Friday, 22 February 2013 07:08
> 
> Regretfully the report published by the head of the UNAMA in Kabul, about the civilian casualties in the country does not bear impartiality. An effort has been made that the losses inflicted by the invaders are also ascribed to us and they have been totally acquitted. While every educated or uneducated Afghan can easily decide about your this judgment because he observes and feels the prevailing situation, the indiscriminate bombardment of the trespassers and their brutalities. But we do not understand why you are not considerate for the prestige of your organization and do everything for Americans?
> 
> ...


----------

